# Power supply question



## chadlow21 (Nov 4, 2007)

I was wanting to know if a typicle car 12v battery charger can be used as a power suppy for a turbo 35 charger


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

NO you can not use a car battery charger, it must be regulated at 13.8 volts +/- .3 volts. 

the unregulated 14 volts will upset the internal regulators of the turbo.

please do not try it.  

Chuck


----------



## TBRC1 (Jul 28, 2006)

Power supply ...................RIVERGATE. Thats all you need to know :thumbsup:


----------



## chadlow21 (Nov 4, 2007)

thanks is the CE 23 amp power supply any good?


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Should be since it's made by the same company. Might I suggest however a 20amp Pro Peak power supply. Can be had for around $50-$60 and work excellent.


----------



## chadlow21 (Nov 4, 2007)

where can I get one?


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

OvalmanPA said:


> Should be since it's made by the same company. Might I suggest however a 20amp Pro Peak power supply. Can be had for around $50-$60 and work excellent.


The pro peak power supply is an awesome power supply :thumbsup: .


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

Pyrimid power supply 10amp with charge-Discharge-Cycle and Motor run it just fine. Get a cheap 10-20 amp power supply not worth spending $100.00 on a power supply. 
I run an old 75amp CB power supply and run 4 chargers and a fan off of it.

1 ICE
1 Turbo 35 GFX
1 Pulsar 
1 CE Pitbull
and a Home Made Battery fan

Does great.


----------



## chadlow21 (Nov 4, 2007)

I think I'll only need to run a turbo 35 and a smart tray maybe, I have a dpd so I don't have to worry about that, and my other charger has a built in power supply(Integy), I just don't know where to get a "cheap" PS, I don't want junk.


----------



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

Try E-Bay for a PC made power supply. :thumbsup:


----------



## BoneSpec (Dec 2, 2007)

Emtel


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

OvalmanPA said:


> Should be since it's made by the same company. Might I suggest however a 20amp Pro Peak power supply. Can be had for around $50-$60 and work excellent.


CE does not make the CE labeled power supply.. SAMLEX makes them.. CE just gets their name put on them and marks them up... Same goes for Radio Shack..


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

I have a CE 23A power supply. Runs my GFX and breaks in motors just fine. No problems!


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

t4mania said:


> I have a CE 23A power supply. Runs my GFX and breaks in motors just fine. No problems!


Yeah there is no problem with them...I used one for 2 years...A samlex one.. I liked it because it was very light weight being a switching style PS...


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

pro-peak at tower hobbies. 20 amps, under 60$. more than enough for now.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

chadlow21 said:


> where can I get one?


Believe I got mine through Ebay from Mark Twain Hobby Center. Looked last night and they have them for $59.99 if I remember correctly. I run my Turbo 35 GFX, Tekin 112A, and a Novak Smart Tray off of it every week with no problems at all.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

A 12 volt car battery will work fine if you keep a small 2-6 amp charger on it.

Even then , you don't want to charge too many packs back to back as you'll have to wait for it to charge back up.

The GfX can handle from 12-15 volts input .

Be cautious of the RS power supplys !!!!! Very light weight and Lt. duty.

I'm surprised the CE power supply even works ?

If you have a bad power supply , the first thing you'll notice is that your discharge amperage won't go up to the correct setting.

A good power supply is an investment for many, many years, buy a good 
HD Pyramid 35 amp unit with adjustible voltage for $139.00 and this sucker weigh's almost 30 lbs , another good sign.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I have a new Pro Peak one I can do for $55 shipped 
LMK


----------



## chadlow21 (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the info guys, I ended up going to one of my local shops, which happens to be Mark Twain Hobby Center, and I bought the PP power supply for 59.99. It should work for now, I am just getting into pan cars so I am trying to figure out all that I need to race in the BRL, I got everything now, but still need some good batteries to race with.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

chadlow21 said:


> Thanks for all the info guys, I ended up going to one of my local shops, which happens to be Mark Twain Hobby Center, and I bought the PP power supply for 59.99. It should work for now, I am just getting into pan cars so I am trying to figure out all that I need to race in the BRL, I got everything now, but still need some good batteries to race with.


Now isn't that a funny coincidence. :lol: Good choice, I believe you'll be happy with your purchase. :thumbsup:


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

chadlow21 said:


> Thanks for all the info guys, I ended up going to one of my local shops, which happens to be Mark Twain Hobby Center, and I bought the PP power supply for 59.99. It should work for now, I am just getting into pan cars so I am trying to figure out all that I need to race in the BRL, I got everything now, but still need some good batteries to race with.


 
PRO-MATCH ALL THE WAY !!! IF YOU WANT TOP NOTCH SERVICE AND VERY FRIENDLY PEOPLE TO SPEAK TO, BUY FROM JEFF AND ERIC.
HAVE RUN HIS CELLS FOR YEARS AND THEY ALWAYS MATCH UP TO THE LABEL . ALL AT A VERY FAIR PRICE :thumbsup:


----------



## BoneSpec (Dec 2, 2007)

Link to info on the Power Peak power supply please.

Right now, Emtel as their 12A units for $28 straight from them, free shipping on orders over $100. I don't need four power supplies though.


----------

